# The blues can wait , I'm Banging the DRUM !!!!.....



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Today : 30 lb drum...






36" virginia barrier islands...sand fleas were the ticket !


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice! You might be the first, or one of the first to kick it off for surf fishing. Not counting the little stripers.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

andypat said:


> Nice! You might be the first, or one of the first to kick it off for surf fishing. Not counting the little stripers.


I'm out there trying...anyway...every chance I get


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah, heard that place has been on fire.

Lucky you. Nice Black Drum.

You know how to clean them things?
Heard it's a quite difficult fish to clean and taste like pork chops.

I fished for em but never caught one.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

You spike them down in the yard and take a heavy rake to them to remove the scales. Then a axe to remove the head. Filet must be down from the inside out to cut skin. 
When your all done you will have about 2 lbs of filet from a 30 pounder. 

LOL
Old man from Eastern shore told me this was the way they do it. 

Capt Mike


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Captmike, What about the worm under the skin in the meat?. I heard it wont hurt you when cooked.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

hunter1 said:


> Captmike, What about the worm under the skin in the meat?. I heard it wont hurt you when cooked.


I think thats a little over blown...I only caught one with worms in all the yrs I been fishing for 'em...Mostly ones caught in the DE bay...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I've caught 1 black drum on a soft crab at Cape Charles. Brought it home and started to filet it. Full of worm so I cut it into chunks and buried it in the veggie garden. Never fished for them again.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

DAMN CATMAN!! That's disgusting!


----------



## vnvgunner (Apr 15, 2018)

spaghetti worms


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

Wow that nasty 🤮


----------



## eryv (Aug 2, 2015)

Pure protein!


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

The worms are usually back toward the tail. You just cut off any part that is infested, like an amberjack.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

View attachment 54434


Got another Drum today ! this one had worms. 2nd one in a long time...Just cut out the part with worms...no worries !!

Bite was on fire top and bottom of the tides...lots of limits...it's on boys


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Nice. I was doing a little research on the black drum worms and the bottom line is that they are totally harmless to humans. If fact, many seasoned drum fishermen don't even remove them before cooking so I guess it's just extra protein. BTW how much did your drum weigh?


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

catman said:


> Nice. I was doing a little research on the black drum worms and the bottom line is that they are totally harmless to humans. If fact, many seasoned drum fishermen don't even remove them before cooking so I guess it's just extra protein. BTW how much did your drum weigh?


Most seasoned drum fishers I know don't keep them 

9


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

9 rock said:


> Most seasoned drum fishers I know don't keep them
> 
> 9


They say they taste like pork but who would want to eat a fish like that?


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pomatomus salta said:


> View attachment 54434
> 
> 
> Got another Drum today ! this one had worms. 2nd one in a long time...Just cut out the part with worms...no worries !!
> ...


It's on where? Plum or AI?

Nice Drum.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

CYT said:


> It's on where? Plum or AI?
> 
> Nice Drum.


AI....and now(as of fri) starting to show in the surf in De also


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

That’s what I’m talking about Catman....provide a picture of the claims, not just hearsay.


----------

